# Sprucing up at Nitelite



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

We've been doing a lot of sprucing up around here. Put a porch at the kennel entrance, and fenced three more acres. The house is a mess, ripped up the old nasty pine floor in the kitchen and slate tile is being installed, and the carpet in the dining/living rooms, and hall is being removed and acacia wood floor going in. I'm most excited about the fence and the kennel porch


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

It looks great!!!! I would be excited about the fence too


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-it looks great! Love your fence!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks. Isn't it funny how dog people get so excited over fence??? 

The Dogfather and our two sons put up a little under 3 acres of field fence around the back "yard" of the house - the actual yard, and well into the meadow. It's neat because we can be sitting in the house or on the deck and not see fence, because it goes down into a little valley, and is also behind a stand of trees on the side. We had the vinyl fence installed at the front so it would look nice. The dogs all love it.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

When did all this happen? I must have taken a LONG nap


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Awesome!! Haha you are right, only dog people get excited about a fence! Everyone else says "What a lovely home!" and we say "What a lovely fence!"


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Retrieverlover said:


> When did all this happen? I must have taken a LONG nap


HAHAHA! Goof ball.

Daniela, I was up and planting the new flower beds this am by 7:30!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks great Laura. I'd be interested in seeing your new slate kitchen floor. That's on our to do list right after getting new entry doors.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I LOVE the pathway to the door... We've been wanting to do something like that with our house.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I LOVE the pathway to the door... We've been wanting to do something like that with our house.


Thanks! It was just grass before. Those beds are only 18" wide, 17' long. They are planted with a dozen Stella D'Oro lilies, 6 of the new Knock Out roses, and a dozen English Lavender. It smells WONDERFUL going up that walk. AND - BONUS!!!! It is nearly 100% maintenance free!!! Those roses are drought/disease/insect resistant and don't even need pruning or dead heading!!!! :appl: English Lavender is VERY hardy and needs little care at all, same with the lilies. I'm a happy camper! Both beds were done for under $350.00 total.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks really nice, Laura. Love the fence...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Laura, it all looks very welcoming and inviting. Great job on all the flowers, both beds and hanging baskets. So, can you and the Dogfather sit on the back porch and whack tennis balls into that three acres?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Looks fantastic, I think you're fence is awesome and your flowers are beautiful!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

ISthat vinyl siding,on porch,or metal siding?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gorgeous!
What's on your walkway? I really like it. Also love the Nitelite sign.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> ISthat vinyl siding,on porch,or metal siding?


It is vinyl.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> gorgeous!
> What's on your walkway? I really like it. Also love the Nitelite sign.


It is tinted concrete. The Dogfather did it.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

That looks awesome! Very inviting and dog friendly


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD. i asked because , i have noticed people using more metal sidding,and wondered if they like it.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Your hard work paid off, it looks very inviting.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

:wave:Great stuff Laura.... Happy for you all ... the dogs will have a blast.... :just have to watch out for those burn spots on the grass:... LOL


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful! Your hard work is really paying off! Yep, love the fence, too!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I like your pictures....but......

WHERE IS BUELLER?????????????????


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Looks great Laura. I'd be interested in seeing your new slate kitchen floor. That's on our to do list right after getting new entry doors.


 
Okay! We are done. Slate tile in, and acacia wood floors in. And we LOVE it. To bore you to sleep, here are some pics! My favorite is the transition from the kitchen to the mudroom - stones we have collected and that Daniela tumbled, and of course a Petoskey stone for Gini.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Not boring at all!! The place looks AWESOME, great job. I'd been wondering where you've been lately - clearly you were working hard making the place looks so amazing!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks really nice!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Awesome is right!! I've got the same stove and kitchen table/chairs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful, I really like your flooring and the stone work. 

Feels good knowing it's finished doesn't it, enjoy it!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Everything looks so inviting and pretty.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Beautiful, I really like your flooring and the stone work.
> 
> Feels good knowing it's finished doesn't it, enjoy it!


 
It's been a long time coming, for sure. We bought this place in 1993 and it became more and more apparent over the years just how many corners were cut when it was built. But, it's a wonderful property, a one story home, and nearly paid for, so The Dogfather and I have decided to stay here. So, bringing it to exactly what we want has been the goal and we are finally done!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Okay! We are done. Slate tile in, and acacia wood floors in. And we LOVE it. To bore you to sleep, here are some pics! My favorite is the transition from the kitchen to the mudroom - stones we have collected and that Daniela tumbled, and of course a Petoskey stone for Gini.


Where's all the dog hair??? It sure looks nice and it sure must be nice to have it all done and crossed off that infamous punch list.

Pete


----------

